# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Uitslag kin

## kayne

Ik heb al jaren last van acne, een lichte vorm, soms iets erger.
Gezicht valt mee, meest geen last maar wel een heel vervelend probleem met de kin.
En ik weet niet of het iets met de acne die ik overal heb van doen heeft. 
Het is een heel vervelend probleem, niet meer normaal.
Steeds terugkerende uitslag op de kin.
Het zijn puistjes en ontstaat alleen op het midden van de kin, zijkanten niet.
Het is een uitbraak van een heleboel puistjes steeds.
Omdat ik me daar ook moet scheren is dat een regelrechte ramp.
Maar wat zou dat kunnen zijn?
Ik scheer me met een mes maar op de kin met een apparaat.
Mischien geen apparaat meer gebruiken? van de week echter een mes gebruikt op de kin, er zat toen geen uitslag.
Nu zat het gister weer helemaal onder.
Vanmorgen geschoren maar op de kin voorzichtig een apparaat gebruikt.
Met een mes scheer ik die puistjes helemaal stuk.
Homeopatish gezien is het midden van de kin dikke darm.
Uitslag midden kin zou een darmprobleem zijn, mijn darmen werken ook niet 100% maar of het dan ook echt bij mij een darmprobleem is...
De uitslag kwam in het verleden steeds af en toe terug maar nu erger.
Nu wel een paar keer per week.
Ik heb antibiotica gel gekregen, ik gebruik het wel maar in mijn ogen heeft dat totaal geen zin om te gebruiken.
Hoe kan dat nou toch dat er steeds een uitbraak van puisten ontstaat op midden kin?

Kayne.

----------


## D1ana

De oorzaak is heel moeilijk te achterhalen, dat kan van alles zijn, van stress tot dieet.
Zijn de puistjes op je kin hetzelfde als je acne op de rest van je lichaam? Of is het een andere vorm? Als je geloof hebt in homeopathie zou ik eens proberen Herbella te gebruiken, zij hebben een acne-lijn en een iets mildere uitslag-lijn als je niet zeker weet of je kinprobleem ook acne is. Ik denk niet dat de manier van scheren heel veel uitmaakt bij het opkomen van de bultjes, het kan wel zijn dat je je huid iets minder beschadigd met een oppervlakkig apparaat. Misschien kan je het beter trimmen zodat je niet direct op de huid hoeft te scheren? Ik zou in ieder geval ook stoppen met de antibiotica als je geen verschil merkt, dat doet dan meer kwaad dan goed (in mijn ogen). Sterkte!

----------


## kayne

Antibiotica ben ik al mee gestopt, ik ben er ook geen voorstander van, en het helpt toch niks.
Omdat ik het al jaren heb, van alles al gedacht wat het zou kunnen zijn.
Maar scheren heeft het niks mee van doen denk ik.
Ik ga eens kijken naar die Herbella, bedankt voor de tip.

Kayne.

----------

